# Help with Throttlestop log



## SgtSnowman (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey,

I've been seeing that I'm getting power limit throttling when my CPU is being used. I saw that Throttlestop logs can help me identify where this issue lies but i'm unsure how to read the log. Here it is TS log - Pastebin.com

Anyone got any ideas? I'm using a Lenovo Legion 7 machine, CPU is 10750H. I've clicked on Limits when using Throttlestop but I never see anything come up, although POWER flashes in red. I've put the Throttlestop settings in the images too

Thanks!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 19, 2021)

SgtSnowman said:


> I've clicked on Limits when using Throttlestop


Download ThrottleStop 9.3. Limit Reasons does not work on 10th Gen CPUs in the version of ThrottleStop that you are using. Delete your ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and reboot to reset your CPU so the new version can read your CPU correctly.

The top middle of your FIVR screenshot says FIVR Control - Locked. This means that your laptop has disabled CPU voltage control. The new version of ThrottleStop makes this more obvious. Without a modified BIOS, there is no way to restore this feature.

The 10750H has a 45W TDP rating. Someone set the PL1 turbo power limit to 30W. Why would someone do that? Is your goal to kill performance? I will go check out your log file.

What are your goals? Your temps look great so there is no reason to castrate the performance of your laptop.

The log file shows that your CPU is loaded for about 15 seconds. If you are going to log data, I need to see more info. Go play a game for at least 15 minutes so I can see how your laptop is running. There is no need to check the Clock Mod box or the Set Multiplier box. Clock mod throttling is rarely used anymore. Set Multiplier is not used when Speed Shift is used. Your screenshot shows SST in green so that means Speed Shift Technology is enabled. There is no need to check the Power Balance feature. This balances power between the Intel CPU and the Intel GPU. You probably have a Nvidia GPU so when gaming, power consumption of the Intel GPU is not important.


----------



## Cloudyw00 (Apr 20, 2021)

@unclewebb Hey I've been lurking here for a while and followed a lot of your tips on trying to clamp down laptop undervolts. Got my laptop on black friday - https://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-ome...b-optane-shadow-black/6409146.p?skuId=6409146

10750h been a  pain in the butt to keep down. PL1 keeps kicking in and halving my CPU wattage. I've repasted laptop with TG Hydronaut(little pumpout), laptop fan cooler, and undervolt. Attached screenshots and a log file of me playing Call of Duty Cold War for a few minutes. It's the most intensive game that pushes both processors so the shared heatsink can't handle much. PL1 throttling kicks in after a few minutes. Disabled TVB, tried lowering turbo ratio limits but not too much to completely gimp perf, raised speed shift epp some too. Adjusted CPU and cache offset to -130mv/-75 since I saw on another thread you recommended that to provide the CPU with a little more power. TPL was like 65/75 before but I recently lowered it to 45/75 since you said it's rated 45W TDP. But still having issues. Any tips?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 20, 2021)

Your log file shows that the PL1 power limit has been reduced to 25W instead of the 45W TDP rating. This kills performance. Not sure why manufacturers do stuff like this but they do. This forces the 4000 MHz laptop that you paid for to struggle to run at 3000 MHz. Your CPU temperature is only 66°C to 68°C so there is no legit reason for this power limit throttling.


```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2021-04-20  03:16:35  29.37   79.7  100.0       0   66   0.8188   25.0   PL1
2021-04-20  03:16:36  29.55   80.2  100.0       0   68   0.8022   25.0   PL1
```

Try checking the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option. This can help some laptops but not all. Run another log file after you do this. Check if PL1 throttling is happening at the rated 45W or if your laptop is still being limited to 25W.

Are you using any HP power management software? This can reduce the power limit to 25W. Avoid any cool and quiet mode. It is only cool and quiet because the power limit has been dropped to 25W. This turns a high performance laptop into a dog. I prefer a clean install of Windows that does not include any manufacturer software like this.

There are multiple sets of turbo power limits. The ones in the ThrottleStop TPL window are being ignored. This allows manufacturers to set their own power limits, sometimes much lower than the rated 45W TDP. I would clear the Lock box in the TPL window, reboot to unlock the CPU and set the TPL power limits to PL1=60W and PL2=75W. Set the turbo time limit to 28 seconds. Setting the turbo time limit to more than 3.6 million seconds is equivalent to 42.5 days of turbo boost. People love doing this. Not sure why because it does not accomplish anything.

When I see the turbo time limit set like this it immediately tells me two things.
1) the user is getting desperate and
2) they have been watching too many YouTube videos.


----------



## Cloudyw00 (Apr 20, 2021)

Haha yes! Thank you so much you confirmed a ton of my theories on what's happening. Yes I did crank up the turbo time limit because I was losing my mind on why I'm being limited when I'm doing everything right. I've already unlocked the FIVR control before and I didn't do much either. Issue was HP Omen gaming center. I set it to balance since it worked fine for me previously and didn't sound like a jet engine. Had to switch to performance to lift the internal TPL limits. I recently did a reinstall too but had to go back to HP's software since I couldn't get Optane and the nvme drive to play together on stock windows.

So now I'm just finding the fine line between performance and sound levels. Changed the settings like you mentioned and set to performance in HP software. No more 25w throttles  Temps floating around 90C+ but im fine with that for now, fans aren't deafening either. Thank you so much unclewebb!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 20, 2021)

Cloudyw00 said:


> No more 25w throttles


That looks much better. Now the only problem is a little bit of thermal throttling. If you want to keep your laptop from getting so hot, you can lower the power limits in ThrottleStop down to maybe 50W. It looks like 55W is overwhelming your barely adequate heatsink and fan.

Modern gaming laptops are a balancing act. You get to decide how much heat and fan noise you are willing to put up with vs how much performance you want.


----------



## SgtSnowman (Apr 20, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Download ThrottleStop 9.3. Limit Reasons does not work on 10th Gen CPUs in the version of ThrottleStop that you are using. Delete your ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and reboot to reset your CPU so the new version can read your CPU correctly.
> 
> The top middle of your FIVR screenshot says FIVR Control - Locked. This means that your laptop has disabled CPU voltage control. The new version of ThrottleStop makes this more obvious. Without a modified BIOS, there is no way to restore this feature.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply on this. I'll start with the question about what i'm trying to do - i constantly get laptop crashes because of DPTF. My understanding is that it's temperature related. My preference is to keep temps a bit lower than normal, so the laptop is quieter too.

I'm happy to adjust the necessary values and test, just not sure which are best to change. I've now downloaded 9.3 on your advice - when stress testing, I see PL1, PL2 and EDP OTHER light up in red.

Should I set the PL1 and PL2 to 45? Am I right in thinking that 45W is a hard cap set by the manufacturer?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 20, 2021)

@SgtSnowman - Are you using any Lenovo software to control your CPU? Some manufacturer's software will enforce hard power limits like 45W. Your log file shows a limit of 45W and then that is forced lower down to 35W. It is usually some cool and quiet setting that is causing this to happen or else you have set the turbo power limits really low in the TPL window and you are the reason why this is happening. 

If your laptop crashes because of DPTF then remove that driver and block it from being reinstalled. It causes problems for a lot of users. You will have to do a Google search to learn more about removing this driver.

Your CPU is mostly running at 60°C to 65°C in the log file so you do not have any heating issues. The low power limits are keeping temps down and killing performance. Intel CPUs can run reliably at over 90°C so there is no reason to limit it like this. Setting PL1 to 50W or 60W and PL2 to 60W or 70W is more reasonable. Set the turbo time limit to the default 28 seconds or less.

These are powerful CPUs. Some power limit throttling is normal. Throttling below the CPUs 45W TDP rating is not normal or required. You can force this if you want a cool running laptop but when you reduce power, you reduce performance. If that is your goal then leave your power limits low.


----------

